# What do tadpoles eat?



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all, my girlfriend is a primary school teacher and they have some tadpoles in a tank. What can they eat? Do they hunt for their food or are they scavengers? Cheers!


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

well my sisters is feeding hers on fish food flakes (in the wild they eat algea and scavenge other bits), and when they grow their first legs i'm going to get her some live food - like blood worms.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool, she has been feeding them on fish flakes, but they are a bit bigger now. I was wondering if they would take bloodworm, daphnia etc.. I'll go get some later! Also do you think they would take fruit flies from the surface of the water?


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

i don't know, its first time for me this year too.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes they will eat bloodworm, not sure about taking fruitflies from the surface but i often see mine munching on dead ones that have fell in, drown and sunk to the bottom.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

My dad said that when he did it, he tied a piece of cooked chicken to some string and dangled it in the tank for a bit, they all crowd round to eat it. Obviously you can't leave it in for longer than a few minutes otherwise it effects the water quality. Think I'd prefer to use bloodworm though, lol.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

People!


----------

